# Dunlet



## teisco (Oct 5, 2016)

Picked up a '63 Dunlet mans bike today at a garage sale. At first I just passed it up because I have seen lots of these but after a bit I took a closer look and found it to be all original and in fairly good shape. After I get it cleaned up I will add some pics.

I know these are not valuable but there is something about having one that is original and with working 3 speed and brakes that makes it cool. I plan to add a worn looking Brooks leather seat eventually and a small rear seat bag (if you have one you don't need let me know). I am just going to clean it but not touch up any paint or stuff like that and keep it as original as possible.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 5, 2016)

the Dunelts I found online look nicely set up.  Looking forward to your photos


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2016)

Don't let that stop you from posting some "before" pics as well. We like to see transformations.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 5, 2016)

Like Brian said,"before" pics would be cool .Looking forward to seeing it . I picked up a girls Dunlet recently. Like you, I almost passed it up,it's now hanging in the barn . Not sure i will ever get to it but hoping someday it will be back on the road.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 5, 2016)

Dunlet Brian get to you. Dunelts are nice and some look way older than they are. In the 1970s they made bikes look like the turn of the century bicycles. Very cool company that is underrated in my humble opinion. Bricycle do you still think your comedy takes is second fiddle to mine? I do my freind.


----------



## blackhawknj (Jan 29, 2017)

I acquired a 1966 Dunelt with the S3C hub of Craigslist. Mint. Has Dunlop tires and John Bull brake pads. Acquired a 1969 off Craiglist which I already have on the road, it came with Dunlop tires. Perhaps not "valuable" but when set up properly they will give lots of riding pleasure.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 30, 2017)

this thread needs a photo of somebody's Dunelt...


----------



## Nelle (Sep 20, 2018)

Not the best pictures but my phone isn't very organized when it comes to pictures


----------



## juvela (Sep 21, 2018)

-----

Dunlet memoire -

Visited the campus of Leland Stanford Junior University in Palo Alto California for the first time in 1970.  The campus proper is flat as a board but there are some serious hills immediately to the west.  A one or three speed machine is what is needed to get about.  All I could see for as far as the eye could see were rack upon rack of black Dunlet three speeders  with their white section rear mudguards looking out at me.  Wondered how the students could identify their specific Dunlet amongst the many hundreds in the rack.

Visited again two years later and "the boom" had hit with everything being "tenspeeds."  

-----


----------



## dweenk (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a few Raleighs, one Armstrong, hoping to get a Rudge, but have been searching for a Dunlet for years with no results. Alas.


----------



## mongeese (Sep 24, 2018)

Evelyn Woodhead has a sped reading course.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 27, 2018)

Nelle said:


> Not the best pictures but my phone isn't very organized when it comes to pictures
> 
> View attachment 871776



Just out of curiosity, what kind of Roadmaster is that?


----------



## Thaddeus (Oct 23, 2019)

Cleaned this one too today, could of posted all on the what i rode today , i compare this as riding a single sealed bearing.never rode one so tight, although feet hit fender and knees on handlebars, got it for my wife


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 23, 2019)

Thaddeus said:


> Cleaned this one too today, could of posted all on the what i rode today , i compare this as riding a single sealed bearing.never rode one so tight, although feet hit fender and knees on handlebars, got it for my wife
> 
> View attachment 1084187



Looks like a perfect match to my ‘72:


----------



## Thaddeus (Oct 23, 2019)

Like it, have a west end 3 speed , i stole the fenders to use on my specialised, not a fan of rooster tails, my hill is a 500 ft drop, 1st time i milked it, 2nd i took it like on my kx 500 .oops,  saved by experience .


----------



## juvela (Nov 8, 2019)

-----

This 1962 gents Dunlet came up recently on CL -





















-----


----------



## sykerocker (Jan 23, 2020)

dweenk said:


> I have a few Raleighs, one Armstrong, hoping to get a Rudge, but have been searching for a Dunlet for years with no results. Alas.




Try looking in the Northwestern Pennsylvania area.  The Schwinn/Raleigh dealer in Erie, PA (A.R. Adams Cycle) sold a lot of them in the early 70's during the Bike Boom.  They were usually quite popular with trendies who HAD to have a bicycle, thought they wanted a 10-speed, which rapidly evaporated as soon as they straddled one and felt the saddle on their butt.  Once you got them over "gotta have a 10-speed with drop bars" mania, they'd usually look at a Triumph or Dunelt (blue and red respectively on the bikes we were getting) instead of a Raleigh Sports because that Sports cost as much as a cheap 10-speed and there was no way they were spending three figures for a bicycle if it wasn't a 10-speed.

Didn't hurt that the shop owner, Merle Adams, was a fervent 3-speed roadster fanatic, and his head mechanic (me) rode an ivory Raleigh Sports to work every day.  So we were able to slightly buck the Bike Boom fad.  Slightly.  Maybe 10% of our clientele.

Looking back at that red '62 brings back some memories.


----------

